# T-Mobile US GSM Support ICS



## TheGame1083 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a question and need to find a solution.

I have my Droid Incredible 2 with T-Mobile USA GSM service

what ICS ROMS work with GSM?? what version or build should I use?


----------



## kubes069 (Nov 29, 2011)

Try them out and let us know what one works...Most of the ICS devs, as far as I know, don't really mess with GSM.

I know I saw some fixes on this site or XDA, just do a little digging and you will find it.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

They all work, but you have to wipe cache on every boot.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## TheGame1083 (Apr 27, 2012)

if you have to reboot the phone evetytime just to use GSM then it's not worth having ICS yet


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

No, you have to wipe cache if you boot. As long as you leave it on, GSM continues to work.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheGame1083 (Apr 27, 2012)

what are the APN settings that I have to use because everytime I try to use T-Mobile US APN settings, the APN disappears??


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

